# Front Mud Guard



## Timmo (19 Feb 2009)

Right after just getting back from my bike ride and face covered in mud, decided to to buy a front mud guard. Can anyone recomend me one please?


----------



## Cubist (19 Feb 2009)

Cycraguard look great, and bolt/bungy/cable tie onto the downtube. They keep your legs and front mech/chainwheels a bit cleaner, but if you go fast enough the spray thrown up by your front wheel will be blown back into your face anyway. 

There are some that go through the front forks and stop some of the above, but_ personally _I think they look crap. Look for brands such as Planet X or SKS, Marzocchi Fenders. 

Buy some glasses instead, you'll look far cooler, and wear your mud with pride. Oh, and try and keep your mouth closed on farmland. Slurry doesn't taste too good.


----------



## Timmo (19 Feb 2009)

Yeah I found that out earlier woodland mud though tasted earthy lol


----------



## globalfish (19 Feb 2009)

Try a bit of old inner tube cable-tied between your fork brace and crown. I use this along with a crud catcher and this stops it ALL. it's a downhill thing i believe, but most mud on your face is thrown forward from the wheel and you then ride into it. I believe the inner tube helps at least as much as the crud catcher. You don't need full-on mudguards - they will clog and get damaged - especially if you cycle in the cr*p i do.


----------



## 02GF74 (20 Feb 2009)

Timmo said:


> Yeah I found that out earlier woodland mud though tasted earthy lol




you have no right to complain unless you have cycled through a pile of dogshit! !


----------



## Cubist (20 Feb 2009)

02GF74 said:


> you have no right to complain unless you have cycled through a pile of dogshit!



or decomposing fox as a mate of mine discovered.


----------



## JonGW (13 Mar 2009)

Cut up bit of inner tube cable tied inbetween fork crowns. Or get hold of a RRP neoguard. Both work the same, Just the innertube is abit of a bodge.


----------



## globalfish (14 Mar 2009)

JonGW said:


> Cut up bit of inner tube cable tied inbetween fork crowns. Or get hold of a RRP neoguard. Both work the same, Just the innertube is abit of a bodge.


Funny, I thought I just said that 3 posts before


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Mar 2009)

Doesn't really get any better than the frame fixed crud guard.

Or, you could try tying an old piece of inner tube between your fork brace and crown?


----------



## JonGW (14 Mar 2009)

globalfish said:


> Funny, I thought I just said that 3 posts before



Ah yes you did! I really should read other peoples replies first! Great minds think alike.. 

This is the RRP i mentioned  Click Diddy Click


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Mar 2009)

+1


Steve Austin said:


> Doesn't really get any better than the frame fixed crud guard.
> 
> Or, you could try tying an old piece of inner tube between your fork brace and crown?


----------

